# Torchlight I/ II discussion thread



## Piyush (Oct 17, 2012)

I was about to ask some questions regarding this game and couldn't find a thread.So I thought it'd be best if there exists one thread for this marvelous game.

I'm playing T2 and I've got some questions:

-->Is there a level cap in the game?

-->Can I un-socket the gems/shards/etc from weapons/ armors ?

-->What happens if my pet runs out of its HP?

lvl 21 now
started at 12:30 today and already addicted to it

found a good article explaining why Torchlight II is better than Diablo III 

PS:Anyone interested in co-op? I'll start afresh with new class


----------



## sync_nine (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes u can unsocket gems from items
But you have 2 options
1) If you remove the gem, the item will be lost.
2) If you want to recover the item the gem will be lost

In any case, you will lose 1 thing

You get the socket smith in the main town after completing like the first 1 hour of quests (Near the fish pond area)
In fact the more NPCs you save will eventually come back to town and open more shops you can buy from, so keep exploring and saving random NPCs

About the pet, well many times i have been in situation when my pet's health was critically low, but it didnt really die, it would retreat and attack less and slowly regen some HP and come back to attack. 
I haven't really played more than 4 hours of this game, but its been fun so far.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2012)

started new game with different character
Previously I was playing with Outlander class, felt boring 

Now started with Berserker class and loving every moment of it
that spectral wolf power is amazing
lvl 20
Act 1- Doing ember keys quest


----------



## Alok (Oct 20, 2012)

Finished Torchlight 1 long ago , and was desperately waiting for TL2. I'll try to get it asap. LAN-COOP is great addition to this game , it must be big time fun with friends.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2012)

Alok said:


> Finished Torchlight 1 long ago , and was desperately waiting for TL2. I'll try to get it asap. LAN-COOP is great addition to this game , it must be big time fun with friends.



If you liked T1, then you'd love T2 for sure.
For a guy like me who didnt even play T1, am addicted to it.
I cant wait to play this one in multiplayer mode
Consider me ready for Co-op


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2012)

Finally started playing Torchlight I(it was just sitting on my Steam inventory)
This is probably the first hack N slash game that made me uninstall within 5 minutes of playing. Really enjoying the killing.. Already reached level 9


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2012)

I have played T1 only once that too for 15mins 
it has Isometric 3D view (like Final Fantasy,diablo series)


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2012)

the game is better than Borderlands series when it comes to LOOT
and its better than Diablo 3 when it comes to hero skills and abilities

Also this is the one of the few games which have randomness each time the map loads
for example, different layout of stashes/enemies etc.


----------



## Neo (Nov 28, 2012)

Just started the download for Torchlite 2. Should be complete in an hour or 2. Let's play Co-op then


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2012)

Neo said:


> Just started the download for Torchlite 2. Should be complete in an hour or 2. Let's play Co-op then



You wont like it 
Its again a "from the top" view game


----------



## Neo (Nov 28, 2012)

You mean like Dota2. Defuq.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2012)

^thats what we call Isometric View


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

Piyush said:


> the game is better than Borderlands series when it comes to LOOT
> and its better than Diablo 3 when it comes to hero skills and abilities
> 
> Also this is the one of the few games which have randomness each time the map loads
> for example, different layout of stashes/enemies etc.



RPG with these features. My type, will play this one for sure after I complete other RPGs from my TPL.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2012)

gameranand said:


> RPG with these features. My type, will play this one for sure after I complete other RPGs from my TPL.



yup I'm sure you'll love it
100% sure

the only thing which may stop you could be the isometric view in the game


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

Nah I am cool with it. I love RPG and RTS games also so its not much of a problem to me.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2014)

OK so I finally got the chance to install the game. Anyone wanna do a Co-Op with me ??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm in. On weekends though.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I'm in. On weekends though.



OK ping me whenever you wanna play. I rarely play Co-Op games alone now.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK ping me whenever you wanna play. I rarely play Co-Op games alone now.



tomorrow for sure


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> tomorrow for sure



Sure...will be ready.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2014)

Played it a lot today with Piyush, arijitsinha and rock2072. Very good and fun game.
If someone else wanna join then plz add me as friend in your runic account.

ID - Gameranand


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2014)

Will you be playing daily? Coz I will be able to join only on weekends


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 3, 2014)

Gimme tips on items/skill update and stat updates. I choose Enginner, and loved the cannon, so building the Construction skills, and regarding stats, maxing out Strength and the Armor one.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Gimme tips on items/skill update and stat updates. I choose Enginner, and loved the cannon, so building the Construction skills, and regarding stats, maxing out Strength and the Armor one.



Engineer 
Items: Cannon, Polearm, 2hand sword, Hammer
Stats: Vitality, Strength 

No idea about skills since I havent played him yet.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Will you be playing daily? Coz I will be able to join only on weekends



I'll keep one character for you only.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I'll keep one character for you only.



I have 1 idea. You can continue that mage class with rock and arijit since my timings on weekdays aint fixed, I may come or may be not. 
And also, I told you about my friend who is installing the game, will join us, so we have to start new (and I'm pretty much sure he'll pick mage )

So why not we start new game along with him? I'm sure you'll be fine with it since you love RPGs. May be you want to try other class.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I have 1 idea. You can continue that mage class with rock and arijit since my timings on weekdays aint fixed, I may come or may be not.
> And also, I told you about my friend who is installing the game, will join us, so we have to start new (and I'm pretty much sure he'll pick mage )
> 
> So why not we start new game along with him? I'm sure you'll be fine with it since you love RPGs. May be you want to try other class.



OK sure NP. Whats his Steam ID BTW ?? I'll add him.
Hmm...so new class for me, which one, already playing with Mage.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK sure NP. Whats his Steam ID BTW ?? I'll add him.
> Hmm...so new class for me, which one, already playing with Mage.



Id: Steam Community :: {Z}er0^^

As for class.... try range may be


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Gimme tips on items/skill update and stat updates. I choose Enginner, and loved the cannon, so building the Construction skills, and regarding stats, maxing out Strength and the Armor one.



Would you like to play daily in night with me and rock ??


Piyush said:


> Id: Steam Community :: {Z}er0^^
> 
> As for class.... try range may be



Added. OK then I'll try Outlander maybe or will be Engineer.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2014)

beat the crap out of Mordox. Was a fun fight. First time fought him a few months ago got hammered so bad, i left the game.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2014)

sam said:


> beat the crap out of Mordox. Was a fun fight. First time fought him a few months ago got hammered so bad, i left the game.



Yeah he was fun...but we were 4 and he was one. We were all over him.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2014)

I think we need to play on veteran difficulty now
Normal is just too easy  for us


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I think we need to play on veteran difficulty now
> Normal is just too easy  for us



No...you are so wrong. Now we are getting challenge now. Big fights and need to coordinate our attacks.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> No...you are so wrong. Now we are getting challenge now. Big fights and need to coordinate our attacks.



Oh. Its good to hear that we are getting some challenge then. May  be coz I am playing berserker, it feels easy for me. His/her shadow burst ability is just too much. Damaging while regenerating hp!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Oh. Its good to hear that we are getting some challenge then. May  be coz I am playing berserker, it feels easy for me. His/her shadow burst ability is just too much. Damaging while regenerating hp!



Now its like you actually have to move around and attack and sometimes plan your attack. you need to use one specific power for a situation, spamming same skill don't work anymore.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 5, 2014)

Just bought torchlight, looking forward to play Co-op from tomorrow!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Just bought torchlight, looking forward to play Co-op from tomorrow!



Hop in to the TDF community of TL2 now.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Just bought torchlight, looking forward to play Co-op from tomorrow!



Torchlight II right?
And exams over?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah he bought TL2.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 10, 2014)

Got 9.6 hours clocked in and 3 Charachters uptill now:

Berserker Level: 17 (Veteran) -->Transforming it into a very squishy Dual Wielder (Have troubles surviving mobs, but crush any boss 1v1)
Outlander Level: 8 (Veteran)
Ember Mage Level: 9 (Veteran)


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2014)

^^ Berserker : Shadow burst for insta health


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 10, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^^ Berserker : Shadow burst for insta health



On veteran and especially in Icy caves.. it's very hard to survive when those shamans cast Ice storms!!

Anyways Just made an Engineer Class as well and it looks quite diverse and fun. Level 1 atm 
My outlander and berserker charachters were too squishy and emeber mage was too op i think. I hope engineer is the balanced one and lets me get to level 100 


*EDIT:* Tried the engineer class, loved it. Going to get her to level 100 I guess (on veteran)


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2014)

reached ACT-III and everything just kills. Even the huge health portion have trouble keeping me alive in normal fights. wonder what'll happen in case of bosses. even my dual weild pistol with combined health steal of 80 is barely keeps my health stable.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 12, 2014)

sam said:


> reached ACT-III and everything just kills. Even the huge health portion have trouble keeping me alive in normal fights. wonder what'll happen in case of bosses. even my dual weild pistol with combined health steal of 80 is barely keeps my health stable.



Act III is desert area?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2014)

no. some marshy area. Salt barrens (desert, ACT-II) was a walk in the park.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 12, 2014)

sam said:


> no. some marshy area. Salt barrens (desert, ACT-II) was a walk in the park.



Ok that means I have not completed Act II yet with any of the 3 characters I play with.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 12, 2014)

sam said:


> no. some marshy area. Salt barrens (desert, ACT-II) was a walk in the park.



What difficulty are you playing at?

BTW
I got my *Dual Wield Berserk* to level 24 (Veteran) and finished 1 quest on Zeryphys (The ACT II desert area)
and *2h+1h/shield (Primary secondary)Engineer* to level 19 (veteran) which just started ACT II.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Ok that means I have not completed Act II yet with any of the 3 characters I play with.



LOL...Nice.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 12, 2014)

Finally got the 3rd set of "Regent" armour. Now I get 20% lifesteal. Now my zerk is GODLIKE.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> What difficulty are you playing at?



normal.



ACidBaseD said:


> Finally got the 3rd set of "Regent" armour. Now I get 20% lifesteal. Now my zerk is GODLIKE.



i never keep armor long enough to get a set.



Piyush said:


> Ok that means I have not completed Act II yet with any of the 3 characters I play with.



only my outlander has reached Act III. Berserker & Embermage stuck in Act I.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2014)

The only class I have not played yet is Engg. IS it good? I heard he is slow in attacks so skipped him.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 14, 2014)

sam said:


> normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I specially farmed for this set (on 3 different chars) because I really needed the +20% lifesteal. I was very squishy without it, I still died like 3 times in the Sphinx tunnel in zeryphysh (act 2 desert barren)



Piyush said:


> The only class I have not played yet is Engg. IS it good? I heard he is slow in attacks so skipped him.



There are many ways to play an Eng, you could either go for a 2h build with a faster (around 0.8-1 second) 2h-sword or you could go for a Sword + Shield (eng has special skills for it) or you could go heavy focus with 2h or shield.

I currently have a str+dex+vit (mostly 3.5/.75/.75)build on eng with 2h on primary weapon slots and 1h+shield on secondary..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2014)

What does he uses?
2H sword, 2H axe, 2H hammer, Canon, Polearm... anything I missed?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> What does he uses?
> 2H sword, 2H axe, 2H hammer, Canon, Polearm... anything I missed?



Currently my eng is using:

Primary weapon slot: Nothern Tulwar of haste / Rare sword / Speed =  0.84 second / Shown DPS: 192 / Actuall DPS (after increase) =  332 dps

Secondary slot: 
   Right hand: Skwer blade of lethality / rare sword / speed = .64 s / Shown DPS = 155 / Actuall DPS (without Sword and Shield skill) = 273 (It's over / around 310-350 with Sword and shield skill)  
    Off hand: Bronze roundshield of deflection (I got better armour on my zerk... need to transfer the items)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> What does he uses?
> 2H sword, 2H axe, 2H hammer, Canon, Polearm... anything I missed?


OK it enough. Now I demote you from master of this game to apprentice. 


ACidBaseD said:


> Currently my eng is using:
> 
> Primary weapon slot: Nothern Tulwar of haste / Rare sword / Speed =  0.84 second / Shown DPS: 192 / Actuall DPS (after increase) =  332 dps
> 
> ...


You have been promoted to master of this game.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2014)

I aint a master of any game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I aint a master of any game



You are of DOTA 2 for me.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> You are of DOTA 2 for me.



Hahahaa... I'll someday invite you when Ghouse12311 (Zess) is playing with us


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Hahahaa... I'll someday invite you when Ghouse12311 (Zess) is playing with us



I'll be spectator then.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 15, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Finally got the 3rd set of "Regent" armour. Now I get 20% lifesteal. Now my zerk is GODLIKE.



got 6 pieces of regent armor. berserker is seriously overpowered.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 16, 2014)

lovely game..i had two characters goin on , berserker wh0 is level 24 and engineer i think i played him on another computer but had to stop..no time for anything these days..
I didnt get the game from steam though..but i was close to buying it ,when it was being sold for 5$ ..man i should i have got it then..but for the fact that my HDD is dying i didnt get it

you guys have so much time..Did anyone try Path of exile ?? its free and but you got to be always online i think

and yeah Berserker is OP i realised that when i was playing engineer..


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 16, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> lovely game..i had two characters goin on , berserker wh0 is level 24 and engineer i think i played him on another computer but had to stop..no time for anything these days..
> I didnt get the game from steam though..but i was close to buying it ,when it was being sold for 5$ ..man i should i have got it then..but for the fact that my HDD is dying i didnt get it
> 
> you guys have so much time..Did anyone try Path of exile ?? its free and but you got to be always online i think
> ...





sam said:


> got 6 pieces of regent armor. berserker is seriously overpowered.



No lol. In vet+ and higher levels, berserker dies like a bunny! Engineer is way more OP at higher levels.

EDIT: Just installed like 10-15 mods and the game is so much better/harder/balanced. Also I started with a new and better class called the "Mangolian Archer" (It's a BOW/CrossBOW based class)

EDIT2: Started playing the "NECROMANCER" class (Summoner class).. loving it a lot.. Possibly the best class of Torchlight 2.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 17, 2014)

lol necromancer was my favourite class from...diablo 2 the golems and minions ..so much fun..though that bug  alike boss I think her name was duriel and the final boss was a big pain in the ass took Me a while to kill couldn't take a hit for real ..thinking about playing d2 with some mods installed 

well I haven't reached higher levels with berserker but what I realised was that his passives let you regen like easy and most times you are underlevelled for that particular level, and you can overpower boss with a bit of tactics ..besides I was following this diehard berserker build ..but this is in normal mod ..
you might be right ..should try a game in veteran mod when I get time


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2014)

Are those mods free acid?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Are those mods free acid?



Yes they are.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 18, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> lol necromancer was my favourite class from...diablo 2 the golems and minions ..so much fun..though that bug  alike boss I think her name was duriel and the final boss was a big pain in the ass took Me a while to kill couldn't take a hit for real ..thinking about playing d2 with some mods installed
> 
> well I haven't reached higher levels with berserker but what I realised was that his passives let you regen like easy and most times you are underlevelled for that particular level, and you can overpower boss with a bit of tactics ..besides I was following this diehard berserker build ..but this is in normal mod ..
> you might be right ..should try a game in veteran mod when I get time



True, it's way tougher on Veteran in mobs. Berserker is proabably the best class for killing bosses because of it's shred armour passive (I usually have 400+ armor when fighting a boss and he doesn't have any) but I almost instantly die when there are more than 5-6 high level monsters..


Yes all the mods are free.. I have 10 mods (max limit) installed via steam workshop and a few more via extracting to directory


----------



## RBX (Mar 19, 2014)

Started playing. Normal Difficulty - Level 34 Engineer.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/cZ7QmOs.jpg



Looked at builds from other players and I think I need to put points in Healing Bot and Forcefield.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 20, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Started playing. Normal Difficulty - Level 34 Engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've mixed up the skills too much i guess.. 
Theres no need of leveling up Blast Cannon Heavy Lifting and Sheild and Sword.. only level any 1 of these depending on the weapon you use.


----------



## RBX (Mar 20, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> You've mixed up the skills too much i guess..
> Theres no need of leveling up Blast Cannon Heavy Lifting and Sheild and Sword.. only level any 1 of these depending on the weapon you use.



Actually I'm a Cannon and 1h+Shield player - primarily cannon. Heavy  Lifting increases fire rate and Blast Cannon has very good range (and blasts off many foes at once) and  often blinds enemies.


----------



## snap (Apr 3, 2015)

So... anyone wanna play?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2015)

snap said:


> So... anyone wanna play?



Me sir me.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 3, 2015)

i'm there too


----------



## snap (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice, we got 3-4 more members. i will start from next week


----------



## Alok (Apr 3, 2015)

snap said:


> Nice, we got 3-4 more members. i will start from next week



I'll toooo


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 3, 2015)

snap said:


> Nice, we got 3-4 more members. i will start from next week



Add me also


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 3, 2015)

Lol 
I had been playing this last week and thought several times about bumping up this thread, but decided not to, expecting no response but this is a surprise 
Though I don't play regularly will try to join you guys if I can 
Update here when you are playing etc 
I have a level 31 engineer going on atm


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 4, 2015)

1. Tunngle please.
2. level 28 engg.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> 1. Tunngle please.
> 2. level 28 engg.



Get it on Steam la... price as low as 2$


----------



## snap (Apr 5, 2015)

Game is fun, somewhat similar to dota 

Finally decided to go with engineer now lvl 20 just putting points in healing bot and hammer slam


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 5, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Get it on Steam la... price as low as 2$



can i import my save game when i install the game from steam?

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> Game is fun, somewhat similar to dota
> 
> Finally decided to go with engineer now lvl 20 just putting points in healing bot and hammer slam



dota!? u kidding right? dota is a MOBA, torchlight is from-the-top click-fest rpg like D3


----------



## snap (Apr 5, 2015)

Dota = action real-time strategy (ARTS) xD

and a dota player sees everything through the eyes of the game, so i feel the game is similar to it


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> can i import my save game when i install the game from steam?



It should. 90% chances it should work. Unless you used some mods? Just a guess.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 5, 2015)

snap said:


> Dota = action real-time strategy (ARTS) xD
> 
> and a dota player sees everything through the eyes of the game, so i feel the game is similar to it





- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> It should. 90% chances it should work. Unless you used some mods? Just a guess.



hmm..but am sorry, the game is 20 USD as I'm seeing now. Its a good game no doubt, but right now , right here...its not worth 20$ to me.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> hmm..but am sorry, the game is 20 USD as I'm seeing now. Its a good game no doubt, but right now , right here...its not worth 20$ to me.



I'll see if anyone in my friend list have a copy from recent sale. If he has, will you be ready to buy it for 1 key?thats like 2.5 to 3$


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2015)

I suppose Humble Bundle also have this game as of now if anyone interested.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 6, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I suppose Humble Bundle also have this game as of now if anyone interested.



I would have bought this keeping a long term benefit plan in mind, but Steam India does not allow debit cards for payment. My credit card is international but not from India, so there will be a considerable fee (8~10$) for purchase. I just came back to india few months back, will apply for a credit card in "here". Same reason I could not buy Hardline


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 11, 2015)

^^You can use third party websites to purchase steam wallet cards and buy 

Has the sudden spike in interest dropped? Don't see people playing now
Anyway I'm trying to level up outlander atm, using a build I found at runic forum and it has been going good, whereas I barely used health potions as an engineer, here i have to clearly use many, has a pretty good dps, with the wand build 
Is it just me or in general that outlander has more magic finding luck than others? , I barely found any uniques in act 1 during my run with engineer but wit outlander I have got couple of skulls and stuff


----------



## snap (Apr 11, 2015)

Am free these days, playing with engineer


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 14, 2015)

snap said:


> Am free these days, playing with engineer



ah i usually play during evening like for an hour or so , time is limited for me atm
if you are playing during that time let me know, i think i havent added you to my friends list , guess ill try to add you frm a mutual friends list !
i was playing my wand based outlander , and he is the perfect glass cannon, really having more fun with him than the engineer , with enginner though i dont get one shotted i really had to grind it out with bosses, with outlander , its about kiting well and dishing out the damge , mobs arent a problem at all


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2015)

Picked up TL2 yesterday. Will DL it soon and hopefully play with you guys. I do have some experience with TL1 though.


----------



## snap (May 15, 2015)

50 hours in. Playing with engineer on elite mode now


----------



## snap (Jan 27, 2020)

Necrobump


----------

